# Neueinsteiger braucht Rat!!!



## n000 (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin der Schule frisch in die SPS Welt eigestiegen.
Bisher haben wir Aufgaben wie "Tor geht auf wenn S1 gedrückt wird S0 stoppt den Vorgang..." bearbeitet, und dies in einem FUP,AWL,KOP dargestellt. 
Solch ein Plan aufzustellen fällt mich doch recht schwer und ich glaube, das mir einfach die Übung fehlt.
heute waren wir das erste mal am Rechner und haben dort ein Programm geschrieben ich hab leider nur Bahnhof verstanden.
Ich finde die Welt der Automat.-technik sehr spannend und möchte nicht schon am Anfang mir den Spaß daran verderben.

Deshalb meine Frage an euch. 
Könnt ihr mir Bücher empfehlen die von Null anfangen und einen Verständlich in die welt der SPS;FUP;AWL;KOP einführen und gibt es Programme (ähnlich wie fluidsim für pneumatik für die, die es kennen) mit denen man einen FUP erstellen kann und diesen dann auch testen kann?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Wenn es um S7 geht, schaue mal *hier*. Der Simulator bei Siemens heißt 
S7-PLCSIM. Mit der Suchfunktion des Forums findest Du einiges dazu.


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Nur zum üben versuche es mal mit Trysim
http://www.cephalos.de/home.htm
Die habe auch eine Demo und eine Lite-Version


----------



## n000 (10 Dezember 2009)

> Wenn es um S7 geht



Ja es geht um S7. Ich habe gerade auf der Hompage von Siemens nachgeschaut habe aber nur eine PDF Datei für den Simulator gefunden.
könntest du mir bitte einen Link geben wo ich den Sim. runter laden kann?


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

PLCSim ist leider nicht umsonst


----------



## n000 (10 Dezember 2009)

> Nur zum üben versuche es mal mit Trysim



   Hab ich mir gerade mal angeschaut, ist aber glaube ich für meinen Kenntnisstand zu kompliziert ich habe mir etwas einfacheres vorgestellt


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Du sollst ja lernen


----------



## n000 (10 Dezember 2009)

> PLCSim ist leider nicht umsonst



achso, schade trotzdem danke für deinen Versuch.

Kennst du vielleicht Bücher bei denen gut erklärt wird wie man einen FUP erstellen kann evt. mit Übungen... Ein Buch für den absoluten Einsteiger!!!


----------



## veritas (10 Dezember 2009)

Mein Favorit :

Step7 Crashkurs von Habermann und Weiß.


http://www.mhj-software.com/MHJ-Shop/


----------



## n000 (10 Dezember 2009)

> Du sollst ja lernen



ja klar hab ich auch vor, aber ich würde die ganze SPS Sache gerne von Grund auf angehen und nicht ins kalte Wasser geschmissen werden.


----------



## veritas (10 Dezember 2009)

Dann ist das _Crashkurs_ genau das richtige...


----------



## crash (10 Dezember 2009)

oder das hier.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2009)

crash schrieb:


> oder das hier.



ging doch eher um siemens oder? die ist in 300/400 alles andere als IEC-konform, was dem programmierspaß aber alles andere als einen abbruch bereitet


----------



## crash (10 Dezember 2009)

In dem Buch gehts doch um S7.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2009)

crash schrieb:


> In dem Buch gehts doch um S7.



hast du das buch? erfahrungswerte?

"Automatisieren mit SPS - Theorie und Praxis: Programmierung: *IEC 61131-3*, _STEP 7_-Lehrgang"

das passt nicht zusammen außer es geht um die 200er


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hast du das buch? erfahrungswerte?
> 
> "Automatisieren mit SPS - Theorie und Praxis: Programmierung: *IEC 61131-3*, _STEP 7_-Lehrgang"



Hallo, 

ich hatte das Buch schon mal in den Fingern, es deckt die theoretischen 
Grundlagen und die Umsetzung mit S7 und CoDeSys ab, siehe auch *hier*.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte das Buch schon mal in den Fingern, es deckt die theoretischen
> Grundlagen und die Umsetzung mit S7 und CoDeSys ab, siehe auch *hier*.



halte ich nach dem ersten überfliegen für gequirlte kacke, man kann nicht zwei unterschiedliche welten so extrem gebündelt zusammen schmeißen, dass muß in die hose gehen.
CoDeSys vs. Step7, dass ist so bißchen wie ... jetzt fällt mir kein vergleich ein ... S-bahn und bus ... ja ... beides bringt dich zum ziel, aber anders


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Mein Favorit :
> 
> Step7 Crashkurs von Habermann und Weiß.
> 
> ...



Hab zwar nicht viele andere Bücher darüber gelesen, aber dieses Buch finde ich auch sehr gut und ist selbst für einen "Nicht-Techniker" wie mich sehr gut strukturiert und verständlich.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> halte ich nach dem ersten überfliegen für gequirlte kacke, man kann nicht zwei unterschiedliche welten so extrem gebündelt zusammen schmeißen, dass muß in die hose gehen.
> CoDeSys vs. Step7, dass ist so bißchen wie ... jetzt fällt mir kein vergleich ein ... S-bahn und bus ... ja ... beides bringt dich zum ziel, aber anders



Sehe ich genauso. Habe hier mal das Buch "SPS für die handwerkliche Ausbildung" gelesen. Da wird auch CoDeSys und Siemens zusammengewürfelt und dann heißt es jedes Mal "Für CoDeSys muss man das so schreiben und für Siemens Steuerungen so"... Für Anfänger absolut garnicht geeignet!!!


----------



## Andreas- (11 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> halte ich nach dem ersten überfliegen für gequirlte kacke, man kann nicht zwei unterschiedliche welten so extrem gebündelt zusammen schmeißen, dass muß in die hose gehen.
> CoDeSys vs. Step7, dass ist so bißchen wie ... jetzt fällt mir kein vergleich ein ... S-bahn und bus ... ja ... beides bringt dich zum ziel, aber anders


 
Hi!

Ich habe schon mehrere Bücher zur Programmierung von S7 gelesen und das hier von "Günther Wellenreuther" war absolute Spitze! Meiner Meinung nach auch prima für Anfänger geeignet. Alle relevanten Themen werden ausführlich abgehandelt und auch Anfänger können die Ergüße des Autors verstehen. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung...
Es vermittelt die Grundkenntnisse des Programmierens und den "Weg zum Ziel". Als Zusatz ist "Automatisieren mit AWL/SCL" von Hans Berger ebenfalls zu empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## crash (11 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hast du das buch? erfahrungswerte?
> 
> "Automatisieren mit SPS - Theorie und Praxis: Programmierung: *IEC 61131-3*, _STEP 7_-Lehrgang"
> 
> das passt nicht zusammen außer es geht um die 200er



Ja ich hab das Buch, allerdings die vorherige Auflage ohne Codesys.
Ich bin mit dem Buch sehr zufrieden.
Das Buch behandelt nicht nur die IEC 61131-3 sondern hauptsächlich Step7.
Es wird allerdings bei vielen Dingen die IEC61131-3 mit einbezogen.
Z.B. bei Timern oder Zählern u.a. wird auch auf die IEC-Variante (TON/TOF CTU/CTD) eingegangen.
siehe auch Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2009)

Andreas- schrieb:


> Als Zusatz ist "Automatisieren mit AWL/SCL" von Hans Berger ebenfalls zu empfehlen.



Naja für die Grundkenntnisse ist Hans Berger nicht so zum empfehlen. Aber als Nachschlagewerk im Alltag schon. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andreas- (12 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja für die Grundkenntnisse ist Hans Berger nicht so zum empfehlen. Aber als Nachschlagewerk im Alltag schon.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ich meine ja auch für weiterführendes Wissen. Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## nade (13 Dezember 2009)

Also die Bücher sind alle gut. Auch wenn ich keins von gelesen habe, aber wenn die, die hier tagtäglich mit SPS zu tun haben diese Empfehlen wirds wohl so sein.

Ersteinmal Trysim. Davbitte nicht von der Beispielanlage mit Visualisierung abschrecken lassen, es geht auch mit "nur" Ein und Ausgangs-Fenster in Bytes angezeigt.
Die Einstellungen sind bis auf Hardwarespeziefischen Sachen fast einer S7 gleich.

Zum Grundverständniss der Schaltungstechnik würde ich mal den Einstieg in der Boolschen Algebra suchen...
Das hab ich im "Zusatzfach" Mathematik Naturwissentschaften vor etwas längerer Zeit ohne an Stuerungstechnik, oder E-Tech zu denken gemacht.
Viele Wertetabellen mit UND und Oder und Vernichtenden äh Verneinungen.

Ohne Buch, das ganze mal nach den "Forderungen" WANN der Ausgang schalten soll aufschlüsseln. Als Text niederschreiben. Wenn Eingang 1 UND Eingang 2 ODER Eingang 3 schalten, DANN Ausgang 1.
<-- keine Logig dahinter bei dem Beispiel, aber eben kurz mal die Wortfassung.

Zu KOP, dreh einen Schaltplan um 90° nach Links, und schon hast du einen KOP (Kontaktplan) Mit etwas anderst gemalten Schaltzeichen.

Zu FUP (Funktionsplan) siehe Boolsche Algebra

Zu AWL (Anweisungsliste) siehe Textbeschreibung der Funktion.

<-- Zu dem Text, zerfleischt mich ruhig, aber das war meine Version des an eine Funktionsbeschreibung herangehns, bzw Umsetzung eines Schaltplanes in KOP. AHHHHH UG NEIIIIIN.*ROFL* (Sorry Insider)
Durchsuch mal das Forum, da gibt es so einige Anregungen für Steuerungsbeispiele und dahergehend auch Erklärungen dazu.

Mag vielleicht länger dauern wie ein Buch zu lesen, aber bringt Beispiele und Lösungen aus der Praxis, und es kann quasie Online auf Fragen die da entstehen Antwort selber per Suchfunktion gefunden werden, oder eben wenn das scheiterte erfragt werden.

Denke da sprech ich für alle Dauerleser und Schreiber, hier wird dir gerne geholfen, außer es handelt sich um Erstellung einer Komplettlösung zu einer Hausaufgabe. Da werden dir Lösungsmöglichkeiten/Ideen gebracht, aber es zu Verwirklichen wird bei dir bleiben.

Hoffe hab dich nun nicht abgeschreckt. Bleibt eben hierbei bei: Learning by doing


----------



## n000 (13 Dezember 2009)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten!
Hätte noch eine Grundlegende Frage bevor ich mir eine Buch anschaffe welches mir vielleicht nichts nutzt.
gibt es Unterschiede zwischen in der Prog. zwischen S7 200,S7 400 und welche Ausführungen es da sonst noch gibt?


----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2009)

Sehr kanpp zusammen gefasst:

Die S7-200 / 1200 unterscheidet sin in der Programmierung grundlegend von der S7-300/400

Die 200er Reihe ist eine kleinsteuerung und sehr eingeschränkt in ihrer Leistung und in der Realisierbarkeit.
Für Kleinanlagen und Consumer Anwendungen durchaus brauchbar.


Die S7 300/400 Steuerungen von Siemens sind mit auch anderen guten Herstellern ein Industrie Standart.

Während in einer S7 200 der Programmierer sehr viel in einen Baukastensytem arbeiten kann und viele Gesammtanwendungen (Zum Beispiel einfache Visus) durch Drag and Drop integriert ist die S7-300/400 Reihe meist durch direkte Eingaben/Einstellungen und Funktionen zu programmieren. 
In der S7 200 Reihe befindest du dich in einen abgesteckten Spielfeld, in der S7 300 / 400 Welt in einen riesigen Spektrum an Möglichkeiten und Kompatibilitäten (Hoffe richtig geschrieben).

Für ein Logikverstädniss zur Programmierung und deren Grundlagen reicht eine S7 200, solltest du jedoch den Weg eines Programmierers ansteben ist nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung zum momentanen Zeitpunkt die S7 300/400 oder vergelichbar unumgänglich.

Was die Zukunft bringt steht in den Sterne (Siehe zum Beispiel IBM im Computerbereich). Bei Siemens habe ich die Vermutung, weiss man nie ob eine Sparte mal abgestoßen wird oder die Konkurenz einfach aufgekauft.


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2009)

maxi, du bistn volldepp ... den wesentlichen unterschied außen vorgelassen, hast du dich einfach mal wieder darauf gestürzt beweisen zu wollen, dass auch du mit den großen jungs spielen darfst ... darfst du offensichtlich aber nicht, denn sonst hättest du oben, als wesentlich angesprochenen unterschied auch genannt. stattdessen zweifelst und deutelst du an der existenzberechtigung der 200er rum ... man man man...

also, für n000: der wesentliche unterschied liegt in der *IEC 61131-3 *konformität. die 200er kanns, die 300/400er nicht PUNKT

ansonsten entscheidet der konkrete anwendungsfall über die wahl der steuerung und große jungs spielen auch mal mit kleinen steuerungen.


----------



## Lebenslang (14 Dezember 2009)

@4L, maxis Artikulation und Rechtschreibung ist außergewöhnlich präzise im vorherigen Beitrag, ist das der wahre maxi?


----------



## Approx (14 Dezember 2009)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> @4L, maxis Artikulation und Rechtschreibung ist außergewöhnlich präzise im vorherigen Beitrag, ist das der wahre maxi?


Mal abgesehen von: 





> ...auch anderen guten Herstellern ein Industrie Standar*t*.


Oder gar als Thread: maxistandart
Aber Standard mit 't' liesst man hier öfter...:s8:
Gruß Appro


----------



## Lebenslang (14 Dezember 2009)

Nun ja, ich meinte dies ja auch nur im Vergleich zu seinen bisherigen Beiträgen.  Aber das ist ja jetzt wohl off topic genug.


----------



## Solaris (14 Dezember 2009)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> @4L, maxis Artikulation und Rechtschreibung ist außergewöhnlich präzise im vorherigen Beitrag, ist das der wahre maxi?



wie kommst Du darauf?



maxi schrieb:


> Sehr kanpp zusammen gefasst:



schon das zweite Wort ist stark verschlüsselt*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2009)

*Ein wohlwollendes Zertifikat reicht doch ...*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> die S7 300/400 oder vergelichbar unumgänglich.



Die detaillierten Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen sind doch eher sekundär. Ein Zertifikat sollte doch reichen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jens_Ohm (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo  N000,


 ich bin im Netz über diese Angebot gestolpert.
 Da sind auch SPS Simulationen dabei.
 Was das taugt kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.
http://www.terrashop.de/Software/Le...rbert-Bernstein-ISBN-3772343600/art/77234360/


 Gruß Jens


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
so groß ich bin nicht Nutzbar.
Nur ich möchte hier schon lange , etwas änliches , wie eine Lehrgang - in diesem Forum bieten zu machen. Bzw - machen eine Thread Extra mit Name z.B. 
" Aufgabe für Anfänger " .
So was änliches, wie wir mit verlagiger gemacht haben ( leider es aht nciht bis ende gedauert ). 
Muste ich zum Arbeitsamt gehen und Lehrgang für S7 bieten, mit Biete : " wiessen Sie, vierlagiger hat keine Bock mehr mir was bei bringen, geben Sie bitte mir eine Bildungsgutschein, ich möchte SPS Grundlergang bis ende machen".

 Natürlich was für Personlich für jede das ist Schwirig das zu machen. Deswegen Allgemeine Aufgabe und irgenwo die Antworten machen, mit Beschreibung und Erklärung - das würde sehr Gute Lösung sein. 

Ich vermute , diese Forum wird noch nicht nur heute exsestieren- wahrscheinlich Morgen auch  , und da rein kommen wieder neue Leute mit suche nach hilfe in Programmierung Bereich. 
Was wundert mich auch, warum hat zum User keiner als Volker vorgeschlagen . Ich kann nur eins sagen - Volker macht sehr Gute und deutliche Erklärung zum Beispiele in Verlgleich z.B. zum virlagiger.
Vielagiger ist Super Programmierer - Nachteil- er kann nicht ganz gut für andere das erklären- wie es funktioniert und warum muss man das nur so machen 
( aus meine Erfahrung  ). Sonst bei vierlagiger kann man noch viel weiter lernen . Was sagst du vielagig, würden wir weiter unsere Lehrgang fortsetzten?

gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (24 Dezember 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so groß ich bin nicht Nutzbar.


Waldy, was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Approx (24 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Waldy, was willst Du uns damit sagen?


Probierst doch mal damit! 
Gruß Appro
... und schöne Feiertage an alle!


----------

